
iPhone SE 2: Rumored specs, leaks, price, release date - RobertSmith
https://www.cnet.com/news/iphone-se-2-rumors-2018-apple-ios12-release-date-launch-specs-price/
======
taylodl
In my mind the value of the iPhone SE isn't in being a "budget" phone but in
its form factor: it's a 4 inch phone. Consider the tasks for which I normally
use my phone: iPod (music), messaging, camera, maps. For those tasks the 4
inch size is awesome. It's compact and powerful.

I don't care if they remove the headphone jack, I've been using bluetooth
audio for years now. Wireless charging would be awesome, but it's not
necessary. Really the only problem I'm going to run into is storage: when I
bought my SE the most storage you could get was 64 Gb. Now they offer 128 Gb.
If I could have gotten 128 Gb then I would have bought it. That would last me
for _years._

Which brings up my final point - some of us aren't interested in having the
latest-and-greatest iPhone every 1-2 years. I want my iPhone to be on a 5 year
upgrade cycle like I do with my iPad (I typically run my Macs for 8 years).
That's why I don't tend to mind paying the "Apple tax" \- I run my hardware
for a long time and so far Apple has been supporting that.

